# I was in the paper today!



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.broomfieldenterprise.com/ci_13629698

Front page no less!  I hope this will bring some ToTers to my house this year!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats! Nice article.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Good to see Halloween get some positive press!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That should boost your turn out. Hope you have enough candy.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really good article, congrats:jol:


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I hope to boosts my turnout! We will have plenty of candy on hand!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

What happened did you get a big turnout? I bet you did!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats pretty cool.


----------

